# Just got the most interesting review...



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Wish I knew who the heck this was. Lol


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Good game no rematch.


----------



## George McFly (Jan 30, 2017)

Great Guy No Regrets?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

George McFly said:


> Great Guy No Regrets?


Yours makes the most sense so far lol


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Yours makes the most sense so far lol


But it's wrong.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Not for nothing, James. But I have always found you to be gg no re, as well.

(lol, I got no clue)


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Can't stand a gg without re. LOTS of re.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Can't stand a gg without re. LOTS of re.


*Right, Yo Jimbo!? *

Crazy damn world we live in.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Wish I knew who the heck this was. Lol
> 
> View attachment 97818


I will see your Gg no re, and raise you a "he"


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

I got that one beat unscramble this one


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> I got that one beat unscramble this one


That was good. No wonder they simplified it to badges.


----------

